# Schwinn Sting-Ray front fender NOS in bag 52 252



## Mark Mattei (Jan 30, 2022)

New old stock, the bag is a bit long and open on one end but I decided not to pull the fender out. Has bolt and lock washer. Part # 52 252. Fender is in excellent shape.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 30, 2022)

$30


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi Nick, no deal. Thanks


----------

